# Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?



## Administrator (23. Januar 2008)

*Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Alf1507 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

Der Amiga war damals mein Absoluter Favorit. Das Ding war für die Zeit technisch einfach absolut genial. Erst als Spiele erschienen sind die auf über 10 Disketten verteilt waren wurde es echt nervig, wenn man nur ein Laufwerk hatte. Monkey Island 2 habe ich damals aber trotzdem durchgespielt, obwohl es doch extrem nervtötend war ständig die Disketten zu wechseln. Ein absoluter Tiefpunkt war für mich aber die Amiga-Version von Wing Commander. Damit war scheinbar die Grenze des technisch machbaren auf diesem Gerät erreicht.


----------



## Berndor (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

In der Umfrage fehlt definitiv der Atari ST. Deshalb habe ich angekreuzt, daß ich keins dieser Systeme besaß. Habe aber in meiner 25-jährigen Computerspielkarriere mit fast allen dieser Systeme zu tun gehabt. Habe sogar noch einen C16 zuhause. War damals mein erster eigener Rechner...


----------



## Alf1507 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				Berndor am 25.01.2008 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Umfrage fehlt definitiv der Atari ST. Deshalb habe ich angekreuzt, daß ich keins dieser Systeme besaß. Habe aber in meiner 25-jährigen Computerspielkarriere mit fast allen dieser Systeme zu tun gehabt. Habe sogar noch einen C16 zuhause. War damals mein erster eigener Rechner...


Es ist mir doch tatsächlich gar nicht aufgefallen, das da der Atari ST fehlt. Ich würde aber mal vermuten das er nicht sonderlich weit verbreitet war. In meinem Freundeskreis damals gab es nur 2 Leute die einen Atari ST hatten. Der Rest hatte einen Amiga oder einen C64. Später wechselten dann einige Leute vom Amiga zum PC.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

Selbst besessen: 

[X] NES
[X] Gameboy
[X] SNES
[X] PS

Bei Freunden gespielt: 

[X] C64
[X] Sega Master System
[X] Sega Mega Drive

 

SSA


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

Hatte & habe:

[x] C64
[x] Amiga500
[x] Super Nintendo
[x] Playstation


----------



## Worrel (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

[x] Sinclair ZX Spectrum
[x] Schneider CPC 664
[x] 386er 33 Mhz
[x] 486er 66 Mhz
[x] Pentium 166 Mhz
[x] Pentium 2 233 Mhz
[x] Pentium 3 400 Mhz

.. hoffe, mich jetzt bei den Angaben nicht verschätzt zu haben


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

Wo ist denn hier eigentlich die Möglichkeit abzustimmen :o Bin ich blind?? Bei mir ist im Anfangspostings jedenfalls nichts, wo ich auch nur irgendwie wählen könnte... :-o


----------



## SoSchautsAus (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.02.2008 03:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn hier eigentlich die Möglichkeit abzustimmen :o Bin ich blind?? Bei mir ist im Anfangspostings jedenfalls nichts, wo ich auch nur irgendwie wählen könnte... :-o


Tja, willkommen im Zeitalter des neuen PCG. Es gibt im Startposting der Quickpoll-Threads keinen Link zum Poll. Das einzige was du tun kannst, ist so oft F5 zu drücken, bis links unter der Navi-Leiste der richtige Poll erscheint.  

SSA


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 02.02.2008 03:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.02.2008 03:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Und ich dachte die ganze Zeit, dass es ein bug wäre. Da frage ich mich echt warum man das weggemacht hat. War doch immer sehr praktisch, da brauchte ich nur hier in das Forum gucken, den Thread zu öffnen und im Anfangsposting abzustimmen. Naja warum auch einfach, wenn's kompliziert geht


----------



## Solon25 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.02.2008 03:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn hier eigentlich die Möglichkeit abzustimmen :o


Kannst eh nur 1 Gerät wählen, auch wenn du 4 hattest...    Und _"Mehrere"_ halte ich bei so speziellen Umfragen nicht grade für representativ...


----------



## Hard-2-Get (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

[x] 66MHz PC mit dem guten alten Windows DreiPunktÖlf
[x] und dann noch einen PIII 500MHz

Konsolen hab Ich nie gehabt, nur mal bei Freunden N64 gespielt. James Bond bis zum Erbrechen.


----------



## shirib (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 02.02.2008 03:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.02.2008 03:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oo, Das nenne ich ja mal übelst umständlich, dachte schon das Firefox es, warum auch immer nicht darstellen könnte, oder Adblock das ganze blocken würde.  

Hmm, so habe ich keine Lust für irgendetwas abzustimmen...


----------



## Peter23 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				SYSTEM am 23.01.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



- Gameboy

- Pentium III

- Celeron 466

- Athlon 1400                   vor 2000
------------------------------------------------------
- Athlon 2000+                nach 2000

- Athlon 3000+

- Opteron xy

- Core2Duo


----------



## Atropa (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.02.2008 03:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja warum auch einfach, wenn's kompliziert geht



Kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen, so wie es jetzt ist, ist es einfach nur umständlich.


----------



## crackajack (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

[x] NES
[x] Game Boy
[x] SNES
[x] Master System
[x] N64

[x] P2 350 Mhz auf einem 440BX Board, 192MB RAM und SiS6323 Graka

Jo, das wäre bis 2000 gewesen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

Bei mir wars als erstes so ein Telespielgerät mit Pong, keine Ahnung wie das hieß *g* Danach kam der C64, mit dem ich viele Jahre verbrachte. So Weihnachten 89, bekam ich dann das NES, was meine erste und bisher einzige Konsole war und danach eben der PC 



			
				Atropa am 05.02.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.02.2008 03:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Korrekt und ist anscheinend auch nur bei "uns" hier so. In der Videogameszone kann man noch ganz normal im Anfangsposting wählen, so wie es hier auch "früher" war.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.02.2008 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wars als erstes so ein Telespielgerät mit Pong, keine Ahnung wie das hieß *g*


Guckst du - so ein Teil hatte ich. Du hattest nicht zufällig das gleiche, oder? *g* 

SSA


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 06.02.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 06.02.2008 09:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, das sah anders aus, aber ich weiß noch, dass da auch ein Gewehr dabei war. Da huschte dann immer so ein Viereck über den Bildschirm und man musste es versuchen zu treffen mit dem Gewehr.
Was die Politiker/Medien wohl heutzutage dazu sagen würden  :-o


----------



## Solon25 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 06.02.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 06.02.2008 09:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komisch, meins heisst auch Pong und ich finde es selbst in dieser tollen Aufstellung nicht. Da geht es ab 1974 los, meins war ca. 1972. Es waren einfach 2 verkabelte Controler mit Drehrad und das "Hauptgerät" (nicht größer als eine Zigarettenschachtel) das man einfach in die Antennenbuchse des TV's steckte.


----------



## Atropa (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.02.2008 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das sah anders aus



War das sowas ? ...dabei handelt es sich bei mir um mein (bzw. zu dem Zeitpunkt von meinem Vater) ersten Rechner, ein Texas Instruments TI 99/4. 
Das gute Stück liegt bei mir immer noch im Keller und hat mitlerweile fast 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel. 
Mein erster eigener Rechner war der Vorläufer des C64, ein C16 mit Datasetten, einfach ein geiles Teil.


----------



## NT-Meteora (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.02.2008 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt und ist anscheinend auch nur bei "uns" hier so. In der Videogameszone kann man noch ganz normal im Anfangsposting wählen, so wie es hier auch "früher" war.


Ich kann dich beruhigen, auf kidszone.de ist es genauso! Imo auch eine ziehmlich blöde Lösung.

(da habe ich ja den richtigen Thread erwischt, um zu schauen, ob es bei PCG auch so ist  )

Thema: Ich besitze eine Playstation, Playstation 2, Super Nintendo und einen Gamecube.


----------



## LordMephisto (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

Commodore C128 (C64 war doch was für luschies^^)
NES
Master System
Mega Drive
SNES
PC Engine
Schneider CPC 286
Playstation 1
Sega Saturn
N64
Game Boy/Color
Atari Jaguar
Goldstar 3DO
AMD mit 266Mhz
Intel Celeron 566Mhz mit Voodoo2
Intel P3 1000Mhz  mit Voodoo3 später GF2MX und GTS
und irgendeine alte PONG Konsole. K.A. wie die hieß, war ein ganz billiges, blaues Plastikteil.

Wenn ich nix vergessen habe war das alles.


----------



## headless-cripple (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

hatte einen *n64*   - hab ihn eig. noch immer    - und er funkt. noch immer  

mehr hatt ich auch nicht, im nächsten jahrtausend hab ich dann noch meinen ersten rechner bekommen mit intel p4 ... und vor einandhalb jahren bekam ich ein notebook^^, ... mir fällt grad noch ein, dass ich einen gameboy-pocket hatte, den ich eig. noch immer hab und der tatsächlich noch immer funkt.^^
xD


----------



## Ricco2001 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*

Angefangen hat es mit einem C64 und Datasette. Vorspulen, Stoppen "LOAD" und "RUN" oder so, kann mich gar nicht mehr richtig erinnern, war auch noch sehr jung damals, ich weiss aber noch das ich immer "Werner-Fläshbier" gespielt habe, war son Bouldar Dash-Clone. 
Danach hatte ich einen Amiga 500 mit 1MB!! Erweiterung! Es folgte später ein A1200 mit 250MB Festplatte (war der teuer..), dann ein 386er,486er, 1000Athlon und danach mein jetziger Rechner (2600+). Schon witzig, das heutzutage mein Handy 4x mehr Speicher hat als mein A1200.  
Achso, ne Playsi 1 hatte ich auch, mit ihr hatte ich meine ersten "LAN" Erfahrungen mit C&C Red Alert.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Computer und Konsolen besaßen Sie im vergangenen Jahrtausend?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 06.02.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 06.02.2008 09:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm, aber ich glaube fast, dass ich (bzw meine eltern) genau dieses ding auch hatten.
allerdings war das nicht orange.
und die knarre war ebenfalls dabei. *schwelg*



			
				Atropa schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen, so wie es jetzt ist, ist es einfach nur _umständlich_.



_bescheuert_ trifft es wohl eher...


----------

